# When is Moscow Mitch going to quit being a whore for Tramp?



## Penelope (Sep 9, 2019)

and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

"If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.

McConnell says he won't take up gun bill unless Trump says he will sign it - CNNPolitics


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm sorry, but your prognosis is poor.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 9, 2019)

Your narrative is wrong...if Mitch was what you suggest we would of had a wall and our troops would have been home and we would have a good healthcare plan...after trump wins in 2020 he will come around and your narrative may come  true...I hope...


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 9, 2019)

Fuck another gun bill


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 9, 2019)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 9, 2019)

How is that any different from Harry Reid tabling hundreds of bills passed by the House on Obamacare, that he knew Obama would not even look at?

You need to do something about that selective memory of yours.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 9, 2019)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...


Sounds like Mitch does what Pelosi does-plays politics


----------



## wamose (Sep 9, 2019)

Being a whore for your President is far better than being a whore for illegal aliens, like Democrats have become.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 9, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> How is that any different from Harry Reid tabling hundreds of bills passed by the House on Obamacare, that he knew Obama would not even look at?
> 
> You need to do something about that selective memory of yours.



I think Obama knew what was the main points of the ACA, the main points.  Upon passing the Republicans did everything they could to end it, that was the main problem and its not really a problem.  It will be back or universal healthcare, take your pick.  Moscow Mitch is nothing like Reid.  He just is not introducing any bills of the House and like the name of "Grim Reaper" 

Obviously there is a lot wrong with the Constitution that a maj speaker can elect to introduce bills or not, and also the with the power of the executive branch, that it has unlimited power as evidenced since 2017 esp when he has Barr and Moscow Mitch as whores.



> Jenkins said that in the "do-nothing Senate," there are 352 House bills "sitting on Harry Reid’s desk awaiting action," including 55 introduced by Democrats.
> 
> In some cases, committee chairs -- not Reid -- may be blocking or moving slowly on these bills. In other cases, senators are working on their own alternative bills on the same topic. Meanwhile, the claim oversells the degree of bipartisanship in the House; a majority of the Democratic-sponsored bills she cites are relatively minor pieces of legislation.
> 
> ...


----------



## S.J. (Sep 9, 2019)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...


Don't you ever get tired of posting stupidity?  "Moscow Mitch"?  Seriously?  You live in a fantasy world.


----------



## Jets (Sep 9, 2019)

This goes beyond McConnell. Anytime a Speaker or a Senate Majority leader FROM EITHER PARTY tables a bill, they demonstrate how feckless our legislative branch is. It should be viewed as a form of obstruction. As it is, our elected reps focus too much on special interest groups and re-election campaigns. The least they can do is cast an up or down vote. If it involves “poison pills”, too bad, it’s your job.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 9, 2019)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...



Well McConnell did learn from Reid and Obama, so ya know it get what you give...


----------



## Old Man Grumbles (Sep 9, 2019)

All bills should be voted on in a reasonable time frame instead of dying from inaction, a tactic both parties use.  It would likely take a constitutional amendment clearly stating the time frame. Too bad getting an amendment won't happen, anymore than the obstructionists in Congress will end the practice currently occurring in Congress.   I also believe bills should be on one subject only and not tagged with multiple amendments that have nothing to do with the bill's subject.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 9, 2019)

S.J. said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> ...



I was about to ask ----what is  "moscow"  about mitch ????


----------



## JGalt (Sep 9, 2019)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...



Oh, I'm sorry. I couldn't even get past your first sentence before hearing this noise in my head...


Seriously, do you have to start every thread you post with "Putin". "Russia", or "the Russians"?

Do you even know the definition of "obsessive-compulsive"? Here: Let me point you in the right direction:

obsessive-compulsive
[əbˌsesivkəmˈpəlsiv]
ADJECTIVE
psychiatry

denoting or relating to a disorder in which a person feels compelled to perform certain stereotyped actions repeatedly to alleviate persistent fears or intrusive thoughts.
"some people spend less than an hour engaged in obsessive-compulsive behavior— for others it may consume their whole day"


----------



## Dekster (Sep 9, 2019)

Penelope said:


> he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------



Wouldn't that be the average age of a Biden-Sanders ticket?


----------



## JGalt (Sep 9, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> ...



Physical age, yes. But as far as emotional development, Biden and Sanders both have a five-year old living inside their brains. Particularly Sanders, whose emotional growth was stunted because of ideas like socialism. And like a five year old, its "gimmee gimmee gimmee" with no thought as to where everything comes from, or should should pay for it.

BIden on the other hand, just has a wrecked brain, probably from when that surgeon accidentally left his scalpel in his right hemisphere.


----------



## playtime (Sep 9, 2019)

_*turtles are notoriously slow...................*_


----------



## JGalt (Sep 9, 2019)

playtime said:


> _*turtles are notoriously slow...................*_



Slow and deliberate.

Never heard the fable of the hare and the tortoise?


----------



## playtime (Sep 9, 2019)

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > _*turtles are notoriously slow...................*_
> ...



aesop wasn't talking about massacre bitch.


----------



## wamose (Sep 9, 2019)

playtime said:


> _*turtles are notoriously slow...................*_


That sounds like a slogan made for criminal sanctuary cities.


----------



## playtime (Sep 9, 2019)

... who is up for re-election.....................


----------



## JGalt (Sep 9, 2019)

playtime said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Faggot, the only "massacre" will be Trump for the win, the Democrats losing the House, and two more SC justices.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 9, 2019)

S.J. said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> ...



Louisville's famous politician was first called "Moscow Mitch" in July by MSNBC host Joe Scarborough on his "Morning Joe" show for blocking two measures aimed at preventing foreign interference in U.S. elections a day after former special counsel Robert Mueller appeared before two House committees and reiterated how his 448-page report found the Russian government interfered in the 2016 presidential election.

Mueller also warned that Russia is planning to interfere in the 2020 election "as we sit here."

'Over the top:' McConnell still mad about #MoscowMitch, calls attention to 2020 election

and

*Former Mitch McConnell aides lobbied for sanctioned Russian company to build plant in Kentucky*
*Former McConnell staffers pressured Congress, Treasury to allow Oleg Deripaska's former firm to build Kentucky mill*

*After Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin lifted the sanctions on Rusal in December, McConnell blocked a bipartisan effort to stop the sanctions relief in the Senate in January. *

 
*August 2, 2019 10:00AM (UTC)
Ex-McConnell aides lobbied for Russian firm's Kentucky plant*


----------



## Penelope (Sep 9, 2019)

playtime said:


> ... who is up for re-election.....................



Oh I sure hope we don't get another 6 years of nasty Moscow Mitch.


----------



## playtime (Sep 10, 2019)

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



' faggot '?_ i love how y'all show your ignorance..........._


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 11, 2019)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...




What's the point of bringing up an issue and having a vote on something that won't become law anyhow?

I suppose there might be a political point for such a move.

But Sen. McConnell has been working very hard on the judicial confirmation process, welcoming new members of the Federal Judiciary aboard for their new lifetime gigs.


Tabling bullshit that won't be passed into law anyhow, leave McConnell with more time to do other important work


----------



## Penelope (Sep 11, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> ...



That is not the job of the Senate they are suppose to bring House laws to a discussion and a vote, they may make changes and then pass it to the house, and goes back and forth and submits it to the Potus, for a signature or a veto.

That is like saying why do an impeachment in the House, you know the Senate will not impeach.  It doesn't matter if the Republicans do their job or not, the House Democrats are going to have to do their job.
(do you think Moscow Mitch should ask tramp is he wants to begin impeachment discussion in the Senate?)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 11, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






Penelope said:


> That is not the job of the Senate they are suppose to bring House laws to a discussion and a vote, they may make changes and then pass it to the house, and goes back and forth and submits it to the Potus, for a signature or a veto.



And I remember how well that worked when Democrats held the Senate.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 12, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



I know, you think  Reid stopped a lot from the house but indeed he did not.  Proof that Reid stopped them as much as Moscow Mitch aka the Grim Reaper in the last 2 years?


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...



He will always be trump's whore, no matter how many people in our country that he has to hurt.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 12, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> ...



Take a look at tramps vetos , then compare the to Obama's:
Donald Trump: Vetoed legislation - Ballotpedia
Barack Obama: Vetoed legislation - Ballotpedia

That shows one which got through to the Potus's desk for signature.

I have to wonder why Moscow Mitch didn't ask Obama what he would approve.
And then you have to wonder why all the bills sent to the tramps desk in 2019, bipartisan support , got vetoed.


> While some lawmakers -- including some Republicans -- have argued against the President's use of national emergency powers in this instance, the Justice Department set forth a robust defense of the President's authority to do so in a letter to Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell earlier this month, according to a copy obtained by CNN on Friday.
> Trump issues first veto of his presidency, says resolution 'put countless Americans in danger' - CNNPolitics


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Really, Penelope, think.

What is the point of Sen. McConnell scheduling votes for bills that will never become law because there aren't enough votes to override a veto?

There may be POLITICAL reasons, but no practical ones for sure.  

OTOH, Sen. McConnell is working like crazy to get qualified judicial candidate confirmed and seated on the bench.  Having votes on dead-in-the-water legislation is an act of politics not statesmanship.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




try googol


number of bills blocked by Reid - Bing


----------



## deanrd (Sep 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Your narrative is wrong...if Mitch was what you suggest we would of had a wall and our troops would have been home and we would have a good healthcare plan...after trump wins in 2020 he will come around and your narrative may come  true...I hope...


 How is the republican plan of “die quickly“ a good healthcare plan?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 12, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Nearly 400 House bills stuck in Senate limbo


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 12, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Your narrative is wrong...if Mitch was what you suggest we would of had a wall and our troops would have been home and we would have a good healthcare plan...after trump wins in 2020 he will come around and your narrative may come  true...I hope...
> ...




post/link where any republican has promoted that plan.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 12, 2019)

deanrd said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




"Eleven of the 19 sessions between the 94th Congress and the 113th Congress had more than 300 House bills awaiting action by the end of the session, according to the Post and GovTrack."

"But the current backlog in legislation comes amid an uptick in productivity for the Senate. The current Senate has passed more legislation as of May 1 than any Congress since the 110th Congress, according to a Congressional Research Service report."


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 12, 2019)

deanrd said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Seems like the Pelosi House is wasting its time.

Instead of passing bills with bipartisan support, they are passing and forwarding pointless dribble.

Sen McConnell and President Trump as well, would like to see Pelosi get off her octogenarian keister and get VIABLE bills passed.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 12, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Your narrative is wrong...if Mitch was what you suggest we would of had a wall and our troops would have been home and we would have a good healthcare plan...after trump wins in 2020 he will come around and your narrative may come  true...I hope...
> ...


That is a ridiculous question and you know it...people are dying on Obamacare...


----------



## Penelope (Sep 12, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Your link is not working.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 12, 2019)

First, a technical problem. It’s an oversimplification to say that these bills are "sitting on Harry Reid’s desk." Many have been assigned to committees, where they would need to be approved before being taken up on the floor. While Reid has influence over what committee chairs do, a chair can -- using their own powers -- decide to either fast-track or stall a bill coming over from the House.

Another complication: In at least some cases, the Senate is working on a bill on the same topic, but without using the House bill as a starting point. "The disposition of a House bill is not particularly relevant to measuring Senate legislative activity," said Steven Smith, political scientist and Senate specialist at Washington University in St. Louis.

snip
By contrast, the second category of "show" bills includes dozens of full or partial repeals of the Affordable Care Act passed by the Republican House.
Rep. Lynn Jenkins blames Harry Reid for 'do-nothing Senate'


----------



## sartre play (Sep 18, 2019)

Don't think Mitch is a whore for Trump, he only whores for & with his wife & her family. 35 years, sure is not working for his state or our country.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 18, 2019)

sartre play said:


> Don't think Mitch is a whore for Trump, he only whores for & with his wife & her family. 35 years, sure is not working for his state or our country.


When you went to his house you had your chance. What stopped you?


----------



## edward37 (Sep 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...


He's another reason I'm for the death penalty


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...


Trump to work for Putin he would have to disarm the American people.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 18, 2019)

I don't see what's wrong with Sen. McConnell figuring out if a bill actually has the votes in the Senate before taking it up.    And if President Trump vetoes something, 2/3 is needed.

Why bother, when there is so much other work that can be accomplished?

Numerous federal judges need to be appointed, and CONFIRMED.   This takes time, the libs are obstructing.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 20, 2020)

Imagine being such an easily duped dumb fuck that you allow DNC mouthpieces loosely posing as journalist to convince you that Moscow is controlling Mitch McConnell... and these people consider themselves "intelligent". The left truly is a pack of insufferable irredeemable morons.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 20, 2020)

Penelope posted.....
*When is Moscow Mitch going to quit being a whore for Tramp? *

 When people like penelope quit being a whore for democrats, communists, socialists and wholesale ignorance?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Imagine being such an easily duped dumb fuck that you allow DNC mouthpieces loosely posing as journalist to convince you that Moscow is controlling Mitch McConnell... and these people consider themselves "intelligent". The left truly is a pack of insufferable irredeemable morons.



And you're being WAY to kind about it.  People better wake up to the reality that they are determined to bring down liberty and justice and replace it with fascism and totalitarianism.

They're literally too ignorant to know what they are begging for.   They think Venezuela is a salad dressing and Cuba is a cute little happy place where JayZ and Beyonce live.

But their puppet masters are smart enough to have waited until the last generation of pro-Americans is fading away and too old to do much about it while their young generation of groomed imbeciles takes over.  The future looks dismal unless something astronomically unexpected occurs.

I have friends from both Cuba AND Venezuela....and both tell me shocking stories of people who actually fight to give the hard liners more power...for NOTHING in return except the "hope" of favoritism down the road.  They couldn't care less what happens to you, your children and extended family.  Evil, soul less people.

These people (and they are not uncommon) are MORE than willing to run tell the nearest "security Agent" of anything you or your loved ones may have said against the regime.    They will sell you out for *nothing*.....it's just their sordid twisted nature.   And we have half the US population just like that today.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 21, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Isn't that what Moscow Mitch actually did?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



You mean pledge an allegiance to tramp.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 27, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...



never


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 27, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...




What's the point of putting forth an effort on bills that will never be signed into law?  


The Senate has real important work dealing with Judicial Confirmations and other items of business.  Wasting time on busy work to no end isn't "being a whore" for anyone, just focusing efforts on important, doable work.

If the House is serious about passing legislation, they should contact their President themselves.  Find out what he's interested in.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 27, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> ...



then just send the whole Congress home.  Stop paying them.  That's a million saved.  Just let the President use EOs.  Who needs bills.  The way the system was setup was.

The House hammers out a H. bill and sends it to the Senate
The Senate looks at it and writes their own S. bill and sends it back to the House
The House makes changes to the S bill and sends the new H bill back to the Senate
At some point, either the House or the Senate can elect not to act on it and kills ir or
The house and the Senate comes to an agreement and it becomes a Congressional Bill and gets sent to the President.
The President either signs it and it becomes a law or
he vetoes it and it goes back to the Senate.Now the Senate and the House can elect to try and do a veto proof vote or just kill it. 
Or they can come up with a comprimize to satisfy the President to get him to sign it.


If you take away all those steps, just shut down Capital Hill, send everyone home and stop paying them.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 27, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Thanks for the civics lesson.

But in 2020, the House of Reps is just so radical that they send a load of shit over which they know won't be acceptable, and doesn't even address things that the Senate is even interested in.

BTW, the Senate IS working, getting judges confirmed at a tremendous rate, so it isn't like they are just sitting on their keisters.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



You keep tell us about it all.  The Hannity/Rush defense.  There are over 400 HR bills that sit under Moscow Mitches desk that most should be acted on.  What I am seeins the Rump takeover of the Judges.  Since he doesn't have the power to do away with it like Mussolini did in 1936, he puts in all his followers into those positions which amounts to the same thing.  It's an end around the Consitution that could not be done without the complicity of the Senate.  First it was the Executive Branch, then it's the Court system.  The takeover of the house failed.  The ONLY thing standing in Rumps way of changing America forever is two things.  The Constitution of the United States (which if he's successful in taking over the other two branches of the government) he will change (so you constitutionalist are in for a huge surprise) and the UCMJ which he has to take over Congress completely to change.  In 3 short years, Rump has done quite a bit of damage to the infrastructure.  He want's another 5 years to finish the job.  And at the end of those five years, look for the absolving of the Presidential Term Limits and the Putin style Presidential Appointment.  

Now's it feel to help reform the United States of America into a third world country with a Dictator.  Welcome to where Fascism leads with a bad leader.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...


Once again, have you ever had your IQ tested?


----------



## Correll (Jan 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...




Says the man that would donate his own organs, if it would buy Ruth Bader Ginsburg, one more day of "life".


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 28, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




What difference does it really make if bills are sent to a committee to die, or if they just stay on Sen. McConnell's desk?

I'm sure that if this fall, the D's take the Senate, President Trump's appointments to courts or whatever aren't even going to be considered and will just sit on Chuck U. Schumer's desk.    That's why we have a rush to get the appointments in now, and confirmed, while they still have a chance for an up or down vote.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 28, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



None should be acted on.  They're shit bills.



Daryl Hunt said:


> What I am seeins the Rump takeover of the Judges.  Since he doesn't have the power to do away with it like Mussolini did in 1936, he puts in all his followers into those positions which amounts to the same thing.  It's an end around the Consitution that could not be done without the complicity of the Senate.  First it was the Executive Branch, then it's the Court system.





Appointing constitutionally loyal judges is hardly an end run around the Constitution.



Daryl Hunt said:


> In 3 short years, Rump has done quite a bit of damage to the infrastructure.



Beating the crap out of the Democrats does damage to the Democrats' infrastructure, yes.

What exactly the hell is wrong with you anyway?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Because if it's sent to the committees to die then at least it has hit where more Senators can act on it one way or another.  It's not the sole decision of just one person who is obviously a lacky of Rump.  NO President should have any say on what happens inside the Senate.  Only the Senate should have that say.  If the majority in the Senate wants to kill a HR bill, fine, kill it but do it where everyone can see it happen.  Then live with the consequences.  For those that follow the wishes of the Founding Fathers, that was the intention they had.  But Rump and his band of Criminals has changed that.  Now, only Rump gets what he wants and no one else gets what they either want nor need.  Just send the Senate home, stop paying them and allow Rump to do whatever the hell he wants to do.  In the end, as things keep going, even the Courts won't stop him no matter hour outlandish his actions become because he's going to own them as well and we can send them home.  Just stop paying them.  Imagine the money savings from that that Rump can claim he's going to spend on his Wall that never seems to find it's way to new construction.  It took Mussolini about 10 years to get this job done.  Rump thinks he can do it in 8.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



There are things wrong with me.  But the love of America, the Price I have Paid for it, and the defense of it aren't things wrong with me.  Watching a Fascist takeover of the United States of America scares the hell out of me and if it's successful, are you planning to be one of the Black Shirts?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 28, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



There is no fascist takeover.  There IS an attempt at a socialist takeover, and that will not be permitted.


----------



## hadit (Jan 28, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Were you just not paying attention during the last administration when Harry Reid allowed Obama to dictate the bills that came his way? IOW, this didn't start with Trump. And who's this tramp character?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



So we are back to this again.  Let me take you back to 1952 on the eve of the Presidential Elections.

*"Red Scare" dominates American politics*

Not much has changed from the Methods used for the "Red Scare" and the damage it caused that had to be cleaned up.  and the hundreds of thousands of innocent lives that were either destroyed or nearly destroyed by it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 28, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



McCarthy was right.  While some innocents got caught up, he was right.  Consider the last seven decades of American history, and how the Democrats have dispensed with their masks over the last 20 years.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Your Bircher Petty Coats are showing.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 28, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Sen. McCarthy had nothing to do with the John Birch Society.

McCarthy left office in 1957, the JBS didn't start until late 1958.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 28, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



And the reason it was started was to try and prove that President Eisenhower was a Socialist.  Socialist became the new catch phrase for "Communist".  But at least you don't deny being a member.  Now, that's a switch.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...



Your shit link from CNN does not support your OP why did you even post it?  The article makes the giant leap that people support more gun laws which is ridiculous on its face.  Apparently you do not realize the fact that MOST folks DO NOT want more gun legislation and MOST folks with any intelligence at all know that a gun does not get up one day and kill someone.   It is amazing to me the amount of brainwashing folks like you have.   Putin has 0 to do with gun legislation your OP is just stupid.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 29, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> ...



MOST People want common sense gun regulations.  They want the Momma Bear Porridge.  Not too cold, and not too hot.  So how about helping us to work towards that and then stop there.  Yes, just stop.  We did here.  Well after a few million in legal fees battling the NRA and watching the NRA almost bankrupt itself in the process with their losses.  Of course, we ended up using money better spent on schools, roads and more.  If you haven't noticed, the NRA and the Gunnutter Organizations steer clear of my state now.  Something about the will of the people willing to stand up for the laws WE pass.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 29, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Your narrative is wrong...if Mitch was what you suggest we would of had a wall and our troops would have been home and we would have a good healthcare plan...after trump wins in 2020 he will come around and your narrative may come  true...I hope...
> ...


Who knows.  That isn't the Republican plan.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 29, 2020)

CWayne said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



There is NO Republican Health plan.  So he's right.  The two step Republican Health plan is all that is left for those that can't afford to pay.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 29, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


There should NOT be a health plan at the Federal level of government.

Your health is your responsibility.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 29, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



Actually, I agree somewhat.  It should not be managed by the Feds.  The States can do a much better job at it.  The Money that the Feds collect, turn it over to the states and have them take care of the needs of the state voters.  Or cut the federal taxes where there is no money taken and have the states raise that money themselves.  Can you imagine the more wealthy states having the better health care?  And all the dead rotting bodies in the the poorer states?  We pay to support the welfare in the poorer states because we are doing very well financially.  How about let's stop paying for the stupidity of those states and make them stand on their own hind legs for a change.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 29, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


There would be no dead, rotting bodies, just as there is no desire for people to die early.  Unless it is people who fantasize about government providing healthcare and the only way they can achieve it is through fearmongering by claiming they want you to die early or hoping that there are dead, rotting corpses in the streets.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 29, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



You missed the point entirely.  I live in Colorado.  We overpay to the Federal Government for things like Medical and Social Programs.  Meanwhile, states like Alabama underpay and the extra we pay has to be sent to them to make up for the differences.  It's not that we are richer. It's because we still have many different classes of income and have a higher standard of living and pay.  Alabama has a huge gap between the dirt poor and the ultra rich.  The State Average isn't lower but the income is more towards the upper spectrum.  In a single county, you can have a bunch of uber rich people surrounded by dirt poor people with almost nothing in between.  Our money ends up going to help the social programs that the dirt poor people in Alabama need to survive.  Notice, I said survive, not live.  It's in the form of healthcare, food stamps, energy, etc..  What would happen if those excess funds were no longer made available?  How long before all hell would break loose?  Would the poor take up arms?  Or would they relocate to the richer states that have the jobs for them leaving states like upper state Alabama without the workers that the uber rich underpay that makes them uber rich.  

To give you an idea, we have an entire swath in Eastern Colorado that has an unemployment rate of less than 1.7%.  They have houses empty.  And it's considered Rural.  Sounds to me like those people from Alabama would find it tailor made for their purposes.  The problem is, it costs more than those people have to relocate.  Maybe a little help on the relocation might be in order rather than give  them food stamps and such.  And cut Alabama off from the excess Welfare from the richer states.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 29, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> MOST People want common sense gun regulations.  They want the Momma Bear Porridge.  Not too cold, and not too hot.  So how about helping us to work towards that and then stop there.  Yes, just stop.  We did here.  Well after a few million in legal fees battling the NRA and watching the NRA almost bankrupt itself in the process with their losses.  Of course, we ended up using money better spent on schools, roads and more.  If you haven't noticed, the NRA and the Gunnutter Organizations steer clear of my state now.  Something about the will of the people willing to stand up for the laws WE pass.



There is no such thing as 'common sense gun regulations.'   Any regulation in our ability to arm ourselves is a violation of the 2nd amendment.   The rest of your post is word salad.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 29, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > MOST People want common sense gun regulations.  They want the Momma Bear Porridge.  Not too cold, and not too hot.  So how about helping us to work towards that and then stop there.  Yes, just stop.  We did here.  Well after a few million in legal fees battling the NRA and watching the NRA almost bankrupt itself in the process with their losses.  Of course, we ended up using money better spent on schools, roads and more.  If you haven't noticed, the NRA and the Gunnutter Organizations steer clear of my state now.  Something about the will of the people willing to stand up for the laws WE pass.
> ...



We've covered this many times and you end up getting your but kicked and you just get mad and start insulting and/or threatening.  Let's break this off right now.  This ain't my first rodeo.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 29, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> MOST People want common sense gun regulations.  They want the Momma Bear Porridge.  Not too cold, and not too hot.  So how about helping us to work towards that and then stop there.  Yes, just stop.  We did here.  Well after a few million in legal fees battling the NRA and watching the NRA almost bankrupt itself in the process with their losses.  Of course, we ended up using money better spent on schools, roads and more.  If you haven't noticed, the NRA and the Gunnutter Organizations steer clear of my state now.  Something about the will of the people willing to stand up for the laws WE pass.




I suppose that might be true to an extent.

But the reality is that we have a Slippery Slope Situation here.

Back in the 1990's, President Clinton implemented Draconian Style gun control legislation for a 10 year period.    But the liberals weren't satisfied at all.   The Clinton Rules just whet the appetite of the Gun Control Freaks.  Instead of seeing whether or not Clinton's rules would work, they IMMEDIATELY started demanding more and more. 

The only real solution is to stand strong for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms, at least until the Brady Bunch and other extremists are driven from their all mighty positions.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 29, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> We've covered this many times and you end up getting your but kicked and you just get mad and start insulting and/or threatening.  Let's break this off right now.  This ain't my first rodeo.



I don't remember it that way Daryl.   I remember you having absolutely no evidence to support your argument.   Most of these mass shootings take place in 'gun free' zones so, you have to be a total dufus to think banning guns or even making guns more hard to obtain would make any kind of a difference.  We just saw in the church shooting where law abiding armed citizens took down a crazy with a gun.   All you want to do is disarm US so you can satisfy your burning rump.  

Riding sheep is the only Rodeo event you could qualify for.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > MOST People want common sense gun regulations.  They want the Momma Bear Porridge.  Not too cold, and not too hot.  So how about helping us to work towards that and then stop there.  Yes, just stop.  We did here.  Well after a few million in legal fees battling the NRA and watching the NRA almost bankrupt itself in the process with their losses.  Of course, we ended up using money better spent on schools, roads and more.  If you haven't noticed, the NRA and the Gunnutter Organizations steer clear of my state now.  Something about the will of the people willing to stand up for the laws WE pass.
> ...



Yet it had zero affect in my state.  We adopted gun regulations that other states are beginning to adopt.  We didn't even ban the AR at all.  But we removed the Cult connected with it.  After 3 major mass shootings, things had to be done.  But Colorado is a Frontier State that is based on the Dakota Laws.  We adopted common sense gun regulations that makes it harder for criminals and fruitcakes to buy guns.  We also made it more difficult to show up to a coming shooting with a bunch of high capacity mags and still have enough rounds for most handguns including semi autos.  The original limit was 10.  It was contested in court.  Before the ink was dry, the Legislature changed it to 15 and the Federal Court approved it.  That set a precedence that one Federal Judge later called it the Heller Affect.  10 wasn't common sense but 15 was.  California ended up changing theirs to 15 as well.  Idiot Oregon presented the 10 round and that's going to bounced at the earliest court date.In fact, the California Judge agreed with me that maybe 20 rounds would be better but 15 does meet the "Heller Affect" (he's the one that coined that phrase).  If you use Heller V you will be using a common sense approach.  And that is the only modern ruling on the 2nd amendment.  Usually, SCOTUS avoids it like the plague when asked to rule on the 2A and kicks it back to the lower courts.  The ONLY reason Heller V was not kicked back to a lower court is there are NO lower courts to kick it back to.  DC is not a state.  But SCOTUS ruled using Reasonable as the yardstick.  The ONLY way that you can get that changed is to have SCOTUS overturn themselves and in our modern times, when a ruling is made it just isn't overturned.  It's like saying "Roe V Wade is going to be Overturned".  That's another one that SCOTUS avoids like the plague.  

What came out of our laws is, the ARs sit on the shelves "On Sale" and for the most part, gather dust.  Those that wanted them because "They just HAD to have them" already own them.  But one thing was changed.  The Communities got involved.  Today, if you are walking towards a school wearing a raincoat on a sunny day there is a very good chance before you get within 1000 yds of the school that you are going to be facing at least 5 heavily armed cops who are going to be nervous has hell.  People are more aware.  But after 3 major mass shootings, the education level has gone up.  It's not just the gun regulations that work.  By themselves they just slow it down.  When you solicit the Public's help you still won't completely stop it but you will take it to almost zero.  No one can tell me that it's normal to carry an AR openly while walking down the street on a daily basis.  It makes people very nervous.  And to be honest, it bothers the hell out of the Cops even more.  The Cops will make you equally as uncomfortable was well.

This isn't to say that you can't transport the AR but treat it like any other rifle or shotgun.  Put it in a gun case.  That's acceptable behavior.  If you want to show a weapon, wear a sidearm openly.  While not exactly acceptable behavior by many, it's accepted by most.  BTW, I am personally against Open Carry but I do support strongly CCW.  The Gun Fans that have heads on their shoulders understand why I don't support OC and highly support CCW.  

We are talking about State Regulations.  As you get further into major cities the rules must be changed.  It's one thing for a rural area but another for a heavily populated area.  Each State and Municipality will determine their own laws and comes that phrase again, Within Reason.  At some point, Public Safety becomes the most important issue.  Something the 2A was never designed to deal with since almost ALL population were Rural.  Can you imagine the shock and awe of the Founding Fathers magically appearing in downtown NYC or Chicago?  Heavy therapy will be in order for most of them.  

Now, you can scream that's unconstitutional all you wish but it would be in a rural setting and it IS in almost all rural settings.  I don't care if you are on your 40 acres carrying your favorite AR squeeze.  No one is around for it to offend nor threaten.  But doing the same thing nearing a school full of Children and I take exception to it.  As will the Law Enforcement Agencies.   And if we did away with the gun regulations, you would be able to even enter a school packing an AR or your favorite handgun openly on your hip.  You will counter that you are preventing a mass shooting.  Actually, now we can't tell the protectors from the mass shooters since both will be equipped exactly the same.  And you have to take a bathroom break sometime.  You wouldn't stop it, you would barely slow it down.  And the firefight that ensues will get more people killed.  Are you aware that in a a real combat situation that only 1 out of 300 bullets actually hits it's intended target?  And that is with combat trained and experienced US Military who, I can assure you, are much more qualified than over 99% of the population that own guns as civilians.  1 out of 300.  That means that 299 out of 300 don't hit it's intended target.  Ever wonder where they will go if it's inside a school full of children? Or do we isolate the children where the shooter can't get at them like they practice doing here.  Instead of hiding under a desk to survive a Nuclear War (Yah, like that would have worked) we do mass shooting drills and get the kids behind metal doors and cement or cinder block walls if there is even a remote chance something is coming down.  

Gun regulations don't work by themselves.  The General Public has to make allowances as well.  And then the Bad Guys will go somewhere else that isn't doing that.  Like Texas, Florida or Nevada.  

.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 29, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > We've covered this many times and you end up getting your but kicked and you just get mad and start insulting and/or threatening.  Let's break this off right now.  This ain't my first rodeo.
> ...



And you respond with insults.  The only ones I want to disarm are the ones that pose a danger to everyone around them.  If that is you then, by all means, I would want you disarmed.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 29, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



What I am most concerned about is preserving the right to carry handguns,particularly in your dangerous cities. There is a huge criminal element in major cities like Youngstown or Erie or Canton, particularly, and to go out in public is taking your life into your own hands if the Thug Element thinks you aren't armed.  This is why crime is so high in Chicago, where Law Abiders are generally unarmed and basically risking death.

I'm 64 years old. I think I'm tough enough for someone of my age.   But I would be dead meat against a lot of these young guys if I wasn't armed.  Particularly if they are.

The Gun Control freaks want to disarm law abiders.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 30, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



It's common sense time.  File for a CCW.  Get the training, get the certification and become part of the safest group of firearm owners in the United States.  Imagine the shock if a bad guy or guys confront you and find out you are armed.  But you will also learn how to present your weapon properly to stay out of jail.  Just showing you have it is the same as drawing and pointing it.  

One thing you are going to have to realize, just because MOST people want common sense gun regulation doesn't mean we want to come take all your guns.  To keep screaming, "They are out to take all my guns" just gets you put on the fruitcake list and anything that you have to say that could be constructive falls by the way.  You'll find that there are some in here that claim I am a Gun Grabber because I don't blindly buy into the 2A thing.  Not completely, anyway.  Since I am retired Military and have handled the really nasty stuff, I know that you, as a civilian, can never equal the Military in Firepower.  Just cost alone prevents that.  

Let's say, for argument sake that the 1934 Firearms Act is thrown out.  Believe it or not, I wonder why the NRA and others haven't latched onto it already.  But it's gone.  So you save your pennies, sold your blood, hocked your youngest grandchild and whatever it takes to buy that outlandish firearm you think makes the grade.  Then you tangle with the Military.  The first brush you outgun that young 19 year old kid.  He falls back and let's you have your joy.  It's going to go downhill fast from there.  Let's say that gun you are so proud of is a M-60.  or even a Mah Deuce.  Then the Military gets serious and sends in a squad armed with the standard M-4s but they added a M-240, a M203 and a Barrett.  They may or may not give you the choice to surrender.  And if that's not enough, you have an AC-130U fly overhead and He ain't interested in  your surrendering.  You hid inside your house.  He takes out your house in 5 seconds.  You can't run.  You just got overspent.  That AC cost about 350 million bucks and he's taking 25 or 30 mm, or 105 or Hellfires and getting the job done in less than 5 seconds and all you know is your world just came to an end.  It's not that you can't fight or that you are right or wrong, they'll just outspent you. Even a multi billionaire can't even come close to those expenses.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...


I'll address the title of this post:
When the left stops being a whore for China and other Communist countries.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Feb 15, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> ...



Ahh, the old "Red Scare #3" defense.  It is almost worn out just like the first 2.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 16, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You may slink back to your Comrades now.


----------



## The Purge (Feb 16, 2020)

When Bolshevik Bernie stops sucking Putins cock would be the correct response!


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 16, 2020)

Penelope said:


> *When is Moscow Mitch going to quit being a whore for Tramp?*



*TRANSLATION:*  DANG! 

There's not even a candle visible at the end of the 

dark political tunnel we've dug ourselves!  I'll be 

an old woman before the DNC ever sees good times again!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Feb 16, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



Ah, the standard GRU Cyber attack.  Your gig is just about up, Comrade.  government reports are starting to come out about the new Russian Army in the form of Cyber Players spreading hate, discontent and pitting one group against another.  So you call me Comrade, Comrade.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 22, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...





I don't see where its a negative for Sen. McConnell to bury House bills which have ZERO chance of being enacted into law.

The US Senate only has a limited amount of time available, hundreds of judicial nominations and actual legislation to deal with, they don't have the ability to waste time on a bill that either doesn't have the votes to pass the Senate or doesn't have the 2/3 needed to override a Presidential veto.      The people should be glad that we have McConnell in there, a senator who really understands the sense of the Senate and what his body wants to do.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 22, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...



After Reid and Pelosi and the way they kissed Obama’s ask, now you want a Congressional leader not to be a whore for the President?

Got to love you partisan whack-a-doodles.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 22, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...




What , pray tell, would the purpose of taking up a bill that has ZERO chance of being enacted into law?   If our President won't sign it, its sort of pointless unless a 2/3 majority will override, no?


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 22, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> ...



Look how many bills Reid tabled in his tenure in the Senate. 

Is funny watching the hypocritical left now mad because the game is switched. I said back then that tabling for the sake of tabling would in the future bite the Democrats in the ass. So, Pelosi is powerless and the Senate uses its time to confirm judges.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ah, the standard GRU Cyber attack.  Your gig is just about up, Comrade.  government reports are starting to come out about the new Russian Army in the form of Cyber Players spreading hate, discontent and pitting one group against another.  So you call me Comrade, Comrade.



Did your Russian minders tell you that?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Feb 22, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the standard GRU Cyber attack.  Your gig is just about up, Comrade.  government reports are starting to come out about the new Russian Army in the form of Cyber Players spreading hate, discontent and pitting one group against another.  So you call me Comrade, Comrade.
> ...



No, the same people that told Congress this told me.  Of course, you, Rump and the Party of the rumpsters don't want these facts out.  You just want to keep repeating the same crap that the GRU instructs you to repeat, comrade.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 22, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...




The only purpose that McConnell would have for not sitting on the bills is if he wanted to get the Liberal Democrat Senators "on the record" as far as the issue concerned.   That's more of a political reason than a policy one, of course.   But if the House wants to send over a law guaranteeing the right of Men in Dresses to use the nation's ladies' rooms, he'd probably be ok with sending it up for hearings and votes, to get the libs "on the record".    Ditto if the House wanted to guarantee the right of "transwomen" to get abortions. 

But most items that the House is sending over, there is really little motivation to get the Liberal Senators to say their piece


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> No, the same people that told Congress this told me.  Of course, you, Rump and the Party of the rumpsters don't want these facts out.  You just want to keep repeating the same crap that the GRU instructs you to repeat, comrade.



You mean 'those people' who had 0 evidence?   FACTS?  You ain't GOT no facts.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 22, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> How is that any different from Harry Reid tabling hundreds of bills passed by the House on Obamacare, that he knew Obama would not even look at?
> 
> You need to do something about that selective memory of yours.


You need to address the thread premise and stop with the idiotic red herring fallacies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 22, 2020)

Penelope said:


> and  working for Putin,  and is he the head of the Senate, because he has best make up his mind, if not apply for a job in the administration or get out of congress (like Rep Kildee said) and quit making the Senate a graveyard for the House bills, he is sure proud of being the Grim Reaper, he is death, looks like death, and he should take his old 77 year  aged body into retirement !!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "If the President is in favor of a number of things that he has discussed openly and publicly, and I know that if we pass it, it will become law, I'll put it on the floor," McConnell said on the radio show.
> ...


McConnell is as much a coward as he is a whore; he’s afraid of losing control of the Senate.

He doesn’t want vulnerable Republicans going on the record with regard to firearm regulatory measures.

“McConnell has for months blocked nearly every piece of legislation passed by the Democratic-led House, including gun measures popular with the public that enjoy bipartisan support on Capitol Hill.” _ibid_


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Feb 22, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > No, the same people that told Congress this told me.  Of course, you, Rump and the Party of the rumpsters don't want these facts out.  You just want to keep repeating the same crap that the GRU instructs you to repeat, comrade.
> ...



Do you mean the Federal Intel Agencies?  All of them?  Your ship already sailed.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 23, 2020)

Soon hopefully Moscow Mitch won't be re-elected, or he will be a LAME senator, his quacking won't matter anymore.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 23, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Soon hopefully Moscow Mitch won't be re-elected, or he will be a LAME senator, his quacking won't matter anymore.



Then the next Senator will hold up bills, just as Reid did. Spare me your total BS, you pretend Democrats aren’t the same. It’s called politics and morons can’t understand that both parties operate the same way.


----------

